# c drive not opening on double clicking



## kooabs03 (Jul 2, 2007)

i have loaded win xp n i m not able to open the drive by double clicking(i have to right click n select open). it shows access denied. i had similar problem with other partitians but they started working after formatting. is there any way to  solve this without formatting the drive??


----------



## satyamy (Jul 2, 2007)

use 
chkdsk 
to scan for errors in Drive C


----------



## prem4u (Jul 2, 2007)

kooabs03 said:
			
		

> i have loaded win xp n i m not able to open the drive by double clicking(i have to right click n select open). it shows access denied. i had similar problem with other partitians but they started working after formatting. is there any way to  solve this without formatting the drive??


is autoplay option is coming in right click menu on drives...???????


----------



## iceeeeman (Jul 2, 2007)

Heres the solution Dude :-
Go to start Then Open run and Type , Regedit  n then go to :-

```
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell]
```
*Then in the Right hand Side change the Value of default to 1.*

Then go to

```
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell]
```
*And in the right hand side change the Value of defalut To 1 .*

Thts It ..


----------



## kooabs03 (Jul 3, 2007)

iceeeeman said:
			
		

> > ```
> > [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\[B]Directory[/B]\shell]
> > ```
> > *Then in the Right hand Side change the Value of default to 1.*
> ...


----------



## iceeeeman (Jul 3, 2007)

Dude copy/paste the following code in notepad

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell]
@="1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell]
@="1"
```
 
*Save It by any name , BUT THE EXTENSION SHOLUD BE .REG*
Finally double click on it n then click on Yes.


----------



## kooabs03 (Jul 4, 2007)

done that but it still gives the error

*i10.tinypic.com/62sb60j.jpg

 on double clicking


*i12.tinypic.com/67djqs0.jpg


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 4, 2007)

may be here is your answer...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58181


----------



## iceeeeman (Jul 4, 2007)

Dude i m Sure this will work.............. 
Before Performin This Create a* backup of ur registery*.
Go to Run n then type regedit then go to :-



```
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory]
```
Expand it and then delete the Key *Shell*

*Then Open Notepad and then copy/paste the following code in it :-*

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell]
@="1"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find]
"SuppressionPolicy"=dword:00000080
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,45,00,78,00,70,00,6c,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,72,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,\
  65,00,00,00
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec]
@="[FindFolder(\"%l\", %I)]"
"NoActivateHandler"=""
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"
```
Save it by any name But the *extension* *Should be .reg.Finally Double click on it and then click on Yes .*

Now Go to :-

```
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive]
```
Expand it and then delete *Shell* Key from it .

Now Open Notepad And then copy/paste the following code in it :-

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive]
@="Drive"
"EditFlags"=hex:d2,01,00,00
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\DefaultIcon]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,00,68,00,\
  65,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,38,00,00,00
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell]
@="1"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\DosHere]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\DosHere\Command]
@="%windir%\\System32\\cmd.exe /k cd \"%1\""
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\find]
"SuppressionPolicy"=dword:00000080
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\find\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,45,00,78,00,70,00,6c,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,72,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,\
  65,00,00,00
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\find\ddeexec]
@="[FindFolder(\"%l\", %I)]"
"NoActivateHandler"=""
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\find\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\find\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Kaspersky Anti-Virus]
@="{dd230880-495a-11d1-b064-008048ec2fc5}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files]
@="{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Sharing]
@="{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{59099400-57FF-11CE-BD94-0020AF85B590}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}]
@=""
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\FolderExtensions]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\FolderExtensions\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}]
@=""
"DriveMask"=dword:00000020
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\Sharing]
@="{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{1F2E5C40-9550-11CE-99D2-00AA006E086C}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{596AB062-B4D2-4215-9F74-E9109B0A8153}]
@=""
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{7988B573-EC89-11cf-9C00-00AA00A14F56}]
@=""
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{93CCF120-E053-45CA-B7E0-7DC963928598}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{ECCDF543-45CC-11CE-B9BF-0080C87CDBA6}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}]
@=""
```
 
Save it by any name But the *extension* *Should be .reg.Finally Double click on it and then click on Yes .*

*Hope This Helps *​


----------



## kooabs03 (Jul 4, 2007)

thnx 4 ur help(didn't try this one though). there was a file autorun.inf , deleted it, rebooted the system n its working


----------



## iceeeeman (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Dude Good to hear Tht u have Solved Ur problem  ENJOY   and if u r havin any more probs just Post them here .


----------



## spironox (Jul 5, 2007)

iceeeeman said:
			
		

> Dude i m Sure this will work..............
> Before Performin This Create a* backup of ur registery*.
> Go to Run n then type regedit then go to :-
> 
> ...


 


one of the most excellent solution to the problem i guess wil be rep u man awesome really awesome


----------



## blueshift (Jul 5, 2007)

spironox said:
			
		

> one of the most excellent solution to the problem i guess wil be rep u man awesome really awesome


ya sure..rep him.


----------



## iceeeeman (Jul 5, 2007)

THNX spironox


----------



## spironox (Jul 11, 2007)

iceeeeman said:
			
		

> THNX spironox



hey iceeeeman i want to know what about other frives i mean D: E : F: etc what should be changed i  mean will the sol provide solution to all drives probs !!


----------



## iceeeeman (Jul 11, 2007)

Ya man this solution is for all drives


----------



## himanshumaker (Nov 17, 2007)

try this it will work

erase aurorun.inf /f /a -r
and restart your computer
try it will all drive that have this problem


----------

